# Costco



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Costco Tyre Offer:

20% off when you buy 4 tyres from the Pilot, Energy, 4x4, or VAN range.

Valid from 19/01/09 - 15/02/09

cheers


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Great if your tyres all wear at the same rate. I find that my fronts do 30k and the rears 40k


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You will pay as much for 2 tyres anywhere else as you will forn 4 at costco

215 70 r15 C Camping agilis

Cost of 4 at costco £389
Cost of 4 at tyre sales with thier so called 20% off £650

You choose

Thanks hymie just been and ordered 4 for mine - being fitted on saturday.

Costco are brilliant. you dont walk in there and feel like you have just walked in on a load of drinking mates chatting and getting special deals. they treat you with respect...mind you they are an american firm.

Thanks again
Phill


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Just ordered (and paid for!!!!) 4 tyres for my van as sidewalls cracking, 215/75/16 Agilis camping - 414 quid all in with the 20% off - I have a friend at National , he was going to price match them (thinking club card points here) but they could not even buy them in for this price.

Collect them Tue and they will fit them at a later date, think it is up to a year max. Will go to get them fitted just before I start to use the van properly again in April

Now I just need some tyre covers to look after them a bit more.

Hurry if you need some, the offer ends on Sunday.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

I've often wondered, just as supermarkets sell merchandise cheaper when it becomes short-dated, if this might also apply to tyres.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The Edinburgh branch is selling Honda EU20i genny's for 8 hundred & something pounds. Sorry, I did'nt pay closer attention to the exact price. Probably in line with the prices available online. 

D.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Had 4 Michelin Agilis Campung tyres fitted at Costco a week or so ago, manufacture date code was late 2008.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

brisey, as a Costco cardolder, thank you for the for the reassurance!

Bob

_nil illegitimis carborundum_


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

There seems to be some good deals at Costco - but how do you get a card? 

Joe


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Saxonman said:


> I've often wondered, just as supermarkets sell merchandise cheaper when it becomes short-dated, if this might also apply to tyres.


Not a bit of it.
Costco are exclusively Mitchelin and so have the buying power.
My 4 new ones fitten in Jan were made in Nov 2008.

The price of all tyres has just gone up by the way.

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

joedenise said:


> There seems to be some good deals at Costco - but how do you get a card?
> 
> Joe


You either have to be a business..or work for a company that supplies products which they sell.

Like all places they are great for some things and normal prices for others but as one who has various "trade cards" such as Makro etc Costco are far superior for most prices, quality and most of all the place is clean and tidy and everything but everything is always priced up.

Phill


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

drcotts said:


> You either have to be a business..or work for a company that supplies products which they sell


Or be a civil servant (ie work for a council or research organisation).

Or be friends with someone who is a member, they can add you to their membership.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*



drcotts said:


> You will pay as much for 2 tyres anywhere else as you will forn 4 at costco
> 
> 215 70 r15 C Camping agilis
> 
> ...


Is that fitted?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Costco Card*

Twice I've typed a response but both times I've forgotten to click the Submit button! Third time lucky as they say.

Doesn't look as though we'll be able to get one - we haven't got a business and although I'm a civl servant, I'm not aware of being able to get a Costco card through the civil service. Perhaps you could give me details of how to go about getting a card?

Denise


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: tyres*

[quote="teemyob
Is that fitted?[/quote]

Hi Teemyob
yes fitted. balanced and filled with Nitrogen as opposed to Air. The difference it has made to the ride is quite noticeable

Phill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: tyres*



drcotts said:


> [quote="teemyob
> Is that fitted?


Hi Teemyob
yes fitted. balanced and filled with Nitrogen as opposed to Air. The difference it has made to the ride is quite noticeable

Phill[/quote]

Well in that case if anyone is looking for a High Quality Branded All-Season Camper tyre, then seems quite a bargain. The cheapest alternative I have found is £543 for the 215/70/15's (new size just released) Fitted and balanced with air.

The New Michelin camper tyres are execellent. I would however, advise against buying any of the old stock which have very poor grip.

Trev.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

JoeDenise you can get one as a private individual costs a bit more but not sure look at website and give em a call you do need two forms of ID with address on. They take a nice little picture of you as well to make sure its you.

Greenie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

joedenise said:


> There seems to be some good deals at Costco - but how do you get a card?
> 
> Joe


Your location doesn't look far from Lakeside - if you go to the Costco branch there - at the entrance there's a big notice showing who can apply for a card - there's all sorts of groups - I got mine as a BAe pensioner .

And yes - if you've got storage space there are good deals for buying in bulk.

Harry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Costco Card*

Thanks for your responses. We'll have a look next time we go to Lakeside.

Denise


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'd be surprised if you don't qualify...have often looked at the criteria list and wondered what minority interest wouldn't be allowed in. It's certainly more open than e.g. Makro.

So long as you've got a garage to store the stuff you buy in bulk, it's well worth joining. If you visit a warehouse, they'll let you wander around to see if it's worthwhile. Note that weekday mornings tend to be trade only.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> Note that weekday mornings tend to be trade only.


and weekends tend to be full of the masses, however the tyre bay is usually quiet!

Nothing but praise for costco, i've been a member for years and always bought my tyres from them, you can also get their budget brand but they don't stock it any more, it used to cost me £20 for an 8ply for my vw van, nearest anyone else could get was £60 - £40 is a lot when you are running a botomless money pit as a daily driver! :lol:


----------

